# Continuous Drip System



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been member on MFK for some time and after rereading some forums i came to this .
http://www.monsterfi...esh-water-tanks

Guy writes there that he is not using any filtration for past 7 years without any health or dead problems .

Should work with single piranha at 1/2GPH in/out depending on tank size

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Cant do it on city water, only a well.. and even then your water quality changes.

I would use filtration (large sump with a bulkhead just above water level plumbed to a floor drain) and supplement with a continuous drip at maybe 1/2gallon per DAY... the cost of water and electricity is just not beneficial. Sump media is cheap and lasts a long time!

Also, he has sponges / substrate / etc... so there is still bio-media


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Bio filter with no water changes .. sounds pretty good in long run
Could be cheaper then run all filters, but thats on city water with good parms , i got well and still would have to pay for electricity to pump water almost 24/7. 
Still would be cheaper then run few filters.
Might just do easy water changes . Plumb pipes for outlet and inlet pass my home uv filter..


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Ive been running a continuous drip system on my 180 for about 4 years now. Its been great! I have a 1/4 water line that drips about a 1gph into the top of tank. The water is then drained through a bulkhead in my wet/dry filter and connected to the main drain on my house. I have to do water changes about once per month. I could probably eliminate the water changes completely by increasing the flow.


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

it's sad i'll never get to try this. Our faucet water contains lots of chlorine. I remember when I forgot to put anti chlorine.It killed all my feeders within an hour. lol


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

thundergolf said:


> Ive been running a continuous drip system on my 180 for about 4 years now. Its been great! I have a 1/4 water line that drips about a 1gph into the top of tank. The water is then drained through a bulkhead in my wet/dry filter and connected to the main drain on my house. I have to do water changes about once per month. I could probably eliminate the water changes completely by increasing the flow.


Could you make few pictures and send them to me? If not its fine ,i am just curious to see it in action.
Seen some on youtube but wont hurt to see some more ;-)


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

wizardslovak said:


> Ive been running a continuous drip system on my 180 for about 4 years now. Its been great! I have a 1/4 water line that drips about a 1gph into the top of tank. The water is then drained through a bulkhead in my wet/dry filter and connected to the main drain on my house. I have to do water changes about once per month. I could probably eliminate the water changes completely by increasing the flow.


Could you make few pictures and send them to me? If not its fine ,i am just curious to see it in action.
Seen some on youtube but wont hurt to see some more ;-)
[/quote]

Yeh not a problem. My setup is pretty simple. Not switches or timers. Just have a water line in the top of the tank with a drip emitter. Have an overflow in the sump that drains into the main drain of my house. I drip 1-2 gallon per hour into the top of the tank. My water line is just a kit that is used for icemakers, i taped into a water line using the supplied saddle valve.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome .,cant wait for pictures . 
I am planning on single timer for lights and as simple as possible .


----------

